# How many oak varieties are there?



## pdqdl (May 12, 2010)

Granted, there are more varieties than probably any of us can name off the top of our head. But how many do you know by name?

I came across this list today, and I was amazed. Most of these 107 different oak trees I have never heard of.

* Havard Oak
* Darlington Oak
* Chisos Oak
* Chisos Red Oak
* Gray Oak
* Hinckley Oak
* Aleppo Oak
* Sandhill Oak
* Dwarf Oak
* Bluejack Oak
* Shingle Oak
* Silverleaf Oak
* Holly Oak
* Bear Oak
* Ring-cup Oak
* Engelmann Oak
* Emory Oak
* Northern Pin Oak............I always thought a pin oak was a pin oak?
* Blue Oak
* Coastal Sage Scrub Oak
* Leather Oak
* Southern Red Oak
* Oregon White Oak
* Sand Live Oak
* Georgia Oak
* Gambel Oak
* Plateau Oak
* Italian Oak
* Island Live Oak
* Toumey Oak
* Texas Red Oak
* Lateleaf Oak
* Sonoran Scrub Oak
* Huckleberry Oak
* Live Oak
* Interior Live Oak
* Sonoran Oak
* Sandpaper Oak
* Black Oak
* Cork Oak
* Laurel Oak
* Valley Oak
* Overcup Oak
* Turkey Oak
* Lacey Oak
* Tucker Oak
* California Black Oak
* MacDonald Oak
* Post Oak
* Bastard Oak
* Bottomland Post Oak
* Bur Oak
* Runner Oak
* Davis Mountain Oak
* European Turkey Oak
* Cedros Island Oak
* Chapman Oak
* Chihuahuan Oak
* Mexican Oak
* Canyon Live Oak
* Scarlet Oak _I can't tell these from a northern red oak_
* Oracle Oak
* Chinkapin Oak
* Mongolian Oak
* Mohr Oak
* Blackjack Oak
* Swamp Chestnut Oak
* Dwarf Live Oak
* Buckley Oak
* Arkansas Oak
* Arizona White Oak
* Bastard White Oak
* Alvord Oak
* White Oak
* Sawtooth Oak
* California Live Oak
* Ajo Mountain Scrub Oak
* Boynton Sand Post Oak
* Brant's Oak
* Swamp White Oak
* Scrub Oak
* Myrtle Oak
* Netleaf Oak
* Deer Oak
* Northern Red Oak 
* English Oak
* Robust Oak
* Muller Oak
* Daimyo Oak
* Shumard's Oak
* Pungent Oak
* Channel Island Scrub Oak
* Cherrybark Oak
* Palmer Oak
* Oglethorpe Oak
* Water Oak
* Mexican Blue Oak
* Pin Oak
* Dwarf Chinkapin Oak
* Chestnut Oak
* False Sand Post Oak
* Running Oak
* Netleaf White Oak
* Coast Oak
* Durmast Oak
* Willow Oak
* Mapleleaf Oak



I found this list on the lower right side of this page: http://www.gardenguides.com/taxonomy/shumards-oak-quercus-shumardii/
There are links on each name, so presumably you can look up each variety if you wish.

Showing my ignorance, I have colored the ones that I can identify.


----------



## NCTREE (May 12, 2010)

I seen a veragated oak the other day it had leaves resembling a white oak and bark that resembled a chinkapin oak. I also seen a veragated yellow poplar and black walnut. The poplars were a sight to see. I'm going back to give an estimate i'll have to get some pictures.


----------



## Damon (May 12, 2010)

i wanna see the SOB that can identify them all and then i wanna buy him a beer!


----------



## mo239 (May 12, 2010)

We have like 70 species of trees here, so I think I'll just be seeing white or red in my travels. PHEW!:jawdrop:


----------



## fearofpavement (Aug 21, 2010)

So I guess if it's not a pine tree, it's an oak! that really simplifies things.


----------



## kate.elwood (Aug 23, 2010)

Damon same here, make that two beers for the guy


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 23, 2010)

Valley oak.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 23, 2010)

No more than 30/40 species of shade trees per zone , and aborists only average 17/20 different tree types to work on a regular basis ..


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 23, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> No more than 30/40 species of shade trees per zone , and aborists only average 17/20 different tree types to work on a regular basis ..



You bring me down, Debbie Downer. 
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 24, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> You bring me down, Debbie Downer.
> Jeff



UMMM why ?


----------



## pdqdl (Sep 10, 2010)

*MORE oak varieties. LOTS more.*

Holy cow! I found these 66 additional oak varieties on a horticulturist web page, along with pictures and descriptions. In fact, I loaded this list onto my spreadsheet just to count them all.

Let me know if I have made any duplications.

Algerian ( Quercus canariensis )
Aleppo ( Quercus infectoria ) 
Armenian ( Quercus pontica 
Aucheri ( Quercus aucheri )
Banj ( Quercus leucotrichophora ) 
Bartram's ( Quercus x heterophylla )
Brandtii ( Quercus brandtii )
Burgambel ( Quercus macrocarpa x gambelii )
Burlive — Quercus macrocarpa x turbinella 
Cambridge ( Quercus warburgii )
Canbyi ( Quercus canbyi )
Carmen ( Quercus carmenensis )
Chestnut Leaved ( Quercus castaneifolia )
Chinese Cork ( Quercus variabilis ) Same as Cork oak?
Chinese Evergreen ( Quercus myrsinifolia )
Chinese White ( Quercus liotungensis )
Crassifolia ( Quercus crassifolia )
Crimson Spire ( Quercus alba 'Crimson Spire' )
Quercus berberidifolia
Quercus dumosa
Quercus durata
Daimyo ( Quercus dentata )
Durand ( Quercus durandii )
Dunn ( Quercus dunnii )
Downy ( Quercus pubescens )
Dalechampii ( Quercus dalechampii ) 
Engelmann ( Quercus engelmannii )
Engler ( Quercus engleri ) 
Fabri ( Quercus fabri )
Gambel ( Quercus gambelii ) 
Garry ( Quercus garryana 
Gemelliflora ( Quercus gemelliflora )
Gilva ( Quercus gilva )
Golden ( Quercus alnifolia )
Hispanic ( Quercus x hispanica ) 
Hungarian ( Quercus frainetto )
Japanese Evergreen ( Quercus acuta ) 
Kermes ( Quercus coccifera )
Kharshu ( Quercus semicarpifolia )
Konara ( Quercus glandulifera )
Lamellosa ( Quercus lamellosa )
Lanata ( Quercus lanata )
Lebanon ( Quercus libani )
Liotung ( Quercus liotungensis )
Loquat ( Quercus rhysophylla )
Macedonian ( Quercus trojana )
Mexican Blue ( Quercus oblongifolia )
Mexican Chinkapin ( Quercus polymorpha )
Mexican Royal ( Quercus germana )
Mongolian ( Quercus mongolica )
Moru ( Quercus dilatata )
Nuttall 
Oglethorpe ( Quercus oglethorpensis )
Oriental White ( Quercus aliena ) 
Highbeam
Persian ( Quercus macranthera )
Portugese ( Quercus faginea )
Pyrenees ( Quercus pyrenaica )
Rex ( Quercus rex )
Santa Cruz Island Oak ( Quercus parvula )-
Sweet Acorn ( Quercus x deamii )
Turbinella ( Quercus turbinella )
Turkey ( Quercus cerris )
Turner ( Quercus turneri )
Ubame ( Quercus phillyroides )
Quercus macrolepis ( Vallonea Oak )

From this site: http://rslandscapedesign.blogspot.com/search/label/Quercus


----------



## pdqdl (Sep 14, 2010)

*OK. I only found 263 oak species.*

I probably missed a few, but here is my alphabetically listed, cross-referenced, and exhaustively researched list. I really hope that someone enjoys looking at this monster list of oak trees.

Just TRY to find one that I missed!

Common name	……….	Scientific name	……….	Alias
Ajo Mountain scrub oak	……….	Quercus ajoensis	……….	
Aleppo oak	……….	Quercus infectoria	……….	
Algerian oak	……….	Quercus canariensis	……….	
Alvord oak	……….	Quercus ×alvordiana	……….	
Arizona White oak	……….	Quercus arizonica	……….	
Arkansas oak	……….	Quercus arkansana	……….	
Armenian oak	……….	Quercus pontica	……….	
Ash's oak	……….	Quercus X ashei	………. 
Atlantic oak	……….	Quercus X atlantica	………. 
Aucheri oak	……….	Quercus aucheri	……….	
Banj oak	……….	Quercus leucotrichophora	……….	
Bartram's oak	……….	Quercus x heterophylla ……….	
Bastard oak	……….	Quercus sinuata	……….	wavyleaf shinoak
Bastard White oak	……….	Quercus austrina	……….	
Beadle's oak	……….	Quercus X beadlei	………. 
Bear oak	……….	Quercus ilicifolia	……….	
Beaumont's oak	……….	Quercus X beaumontiana	………. 
Bebb's oak	……….	Quercus beebiana	………. 
Bebb's oak	……….	Quercus X bebbiana ………. 
Becky's oak	……….	Quercus X beckyae	………. 
Bender oak	……….	Quercus X benderi ………. 
Bernard's oak	……….	Quercus X bernardiensis	………. 
Black oak	……….	Quercus velutina	……….	
Blackjack oak	……….	Quercus marilandica	……….	
Blue oak	……….	Quercus douglasii	……….	
Bluejack oak	……….	Quercus incana	……….	
Bluffton's oak	……….	Quercus X blufftonensis ………. 
Bottomland post oak	……….	Quercus similis	……….	
Boynton sand post oak	……….	Quercus boyntonii	……….	
Brandtii oak	……….	Quercus brandtii ……….	
Brant's oak	……….	Quercus brantii	……….	
Britton's oak	……….	Quercus X brittonii	………. 
Buckley oak	……….	Quercus buckleyi	……….	
Bur oak	……….	Quercus macrocarpa	……….	
Burgambel oak	……….	Quercus macrocarpa x gambelii ……….	
Burlive oak	……….	Quercus macrocarpa x turbinella ……….	
Burnet's oak	……….	Quercus X burnetensis	………. 
Bush's oak	……….	Quercus X bushii	………. 
Byars' oak	……….	Quercus X byarsii	………. 
Caesar oak	……….	Quercus X caesariensis ………. 
California Black oak	……….	Quercus kelloggii	……….	
California Live oak	……….	Quercus agrifolia	……….	
Cambridge oak	……….	Quercus warburgii ……….	
Canbyi oak	……….	Quercus canbyi ……….	
Canyon Live oak	……….	Quercus chrysolepis	……….	
cape oak	……….	Quercus X capesii ………. 
Carmen oak	……….	Quercus carmenensis ……….	
Cedros Island oak	……….	Quercus cedrosensis	……….	
Channel Island Scrub oak	……….	Quercus pacifica	……….	
Chapman oak	……….	Quercus chapmanii	……….	
Cherrybark oak	……….	Quercus pagoda	……….	
Chestnut Leaved oak	……….	Quercus castaneifolia ……….	
Chestnut oak	……….	Quercus prinus	……….	
Chihuahuan oak	……….	Quercus chihuahuensis ……….	
Chinese Cork oak	……….	Quercus variabilis ……….	
Chinese Evergreen oak	……….	Quercus myrsinifolia ……….	
Chinese White oak	……….	Quercus liotungensis ……….	
Chinkapin oak	……….	Quercus muehlenbergii	……….	
Chisos oak	……….	Quercus graciliformis	………. 
Chisos Red oak	……….	Quercus gravesii	……….	
Coast oak	……….	Quercus parvula	……….	
Coastal Sage oak	……….	Quercus dumosa	……….	
Cocks' oak	……….	Quercus X cocksii ………. 
column oak	……….	Quercus X columnaris	………. 
Compton's oak	……….	Quercus X comptoniae	………. 
Cork oak	……….	Quercus suber	……….	
Crassifolia oak	……….	Quercus crassifolia ……….	
Crimson Spire oak	……….	Quercus alba 'Crimson Spire' ……….	
Daimyo oak	……….	Quercus dentata	……….	
Daimyo oak	……….	Quercus dentata ……….	
Dalechampii oak	……….	Quercus dalechampii ……….	
Darlington oak	……….	Quercus hemisphaerica	……….	
Davis Mountain oak	……….	Quercus depressipes	……….	Mexican dwarf oak
Deer oak	……….	Quercus sadleriana	……….	
Discreet oak	……….	Quercus x discreta	……….	
Downy oak	……….	Quercus pubescens ……….	
Dunn oak	……….	Quercus dunnii ……….	
Durand oak	……….	Quercus durandii ……….	
Durmast oak	……….	Quercus petraea	……….	
Dwarf Chinkapin oak	……….	Quercus prinoides	……….	Chisos oak
Dwarf Live oak	……….	Quercus minima	……….	
Dwarf oak	……….	Quercus intricata	……….	coahuila scrub oak
Eggleston's oak	……….	Quercus X shirlingii ……….	
Emory oak	……….	Quercus emoryi ……….	
Engelmann oak	……….	Quercus engelmannii ……….	
Engler oak	……….	Quercus engleri ……….	
English oak	……….	Quercus robur	……….	
Epling's oak	……….	Quercus X eplingii	………. 
European Turkey oak	……….	Quercus cerris	……….	
Fabri oak	……….	Quercus fabri ……….	
FALSE Sand Post oak	……….	Quercus ×pseudomargaretta	……….	
Faxon's oak	……….	Quercus X faxonii ………. 
Fernald's oak	……….	Quercus X fernaldii ………. 
Fernow's oak	……….	Quercus X fernowii ………. 
Fontana oak	……….	Quercus X fontana ………. 
Gambel oak	……….	Quercus gambelii ……….	
Gander oak	……….	Quercus X ganderi ………. 
Garland oak	……….	Quercus X garlandensis ………. 
Garry oak	……….	Quercus garryana ……….	
Gemelliflora oak	……….	Quercus gemelliflora ……….	
Georgia oak	……….	Quercus georgiana	……….	
Gifford's oak	……….	Quercus X giffordii ………. 
Gilva oak	……….	Quercus gilva ……….	
Golden oak	……….	Quercus alnifolia ……….	
Gray oak	……….	Quercus grisea	……….	
Guadalupe oak	……….	Quercus X guadalupensis ………. 
Harbison's oak	……….	Quercus X harbisonii ………. 
Hastings' oak	……….	Quercus X hastingsii ………. 
Havard oak	……….	Quercus havardii	……….	Sand shinnery oak, sand shinoak, shinnery oak
Hawkins' oak	……….	Quercus X hawkinsiae ………. 
Hinckley oak	……….	Quercus hinckleyi	……….	
Hispanic oak	……….	Quercus x hispanica ……….	
Holly oak	……….	Quercus ilex	……….	
Howell's oak	……….	Quercus X howellii ………. 
Huckleberry oak	……….	Quercus vacciniifolia	……….	
Hungarian oak	……….	Quercus frainetto ……….	
Interior Live oak	……….	Quercus wislizeni	……….	
Island Live oak	……….	Quercus tomentella	……….	
Italian oak	……….	Quercus frainetto	……….	
jack oak	……….	Quercus X jackiana ………. 
Japanese Evergreen oak	……….	Quercus acuta ……….	
Jolon's oak	……….	Quercus X jolonensis ………. 
Jorr's oak	……….	Quercus jorrii ………. 
Kermes oak	……….	Quercus coccifera ……….	
Kharshu oak	……….	Quercus semicarpifolia ……….	
Konara oak	……….	Quercus glandulifera ……….	
Lacey oak	……….	Quercus laceyi	……….	
Lamellosa oak	……….	Quercus lamellosa ……….	
Lanata oak	……….	Quercus lanata ……….	
Largeleaf oak	……….	Quercus X grandidentata	………. 
Lateleaf oak	……….	Quercus tardifolia	……….	
Laurel oak	……….	Quercus laurifolia	……….	
Leather oak	……….	Quercus durata	……….	
Lebanon oak	……….	Quercus libani ……….	
Liotung oak	……….	Quercus liotungensis ……….	
Live oak	……….	Quercus virginiana	……….	
Loquat oak	……….	Quercus rhysophylla ……….	
MacDonald oak	……….	Quercus ×macdonaldii	……….	
MacDonald oak	……….	Quercus X macdonaldii ………. 
Macedonian oak	……….	Quercus trojana ……….	
MacNab's oak	……….	Quercus X macnabiana ………. 
manylobed oak	……….	Quercus X diversiloba	……….	
manylobed oak	……….	Quercus X diversiloba ………. 
Mapleleaf oak	……….	Quercus acerifolia	……….	
Mellichamp's oak	……….	Quercus X mellichampii ………. 
Mexican Blue oak	……….	Quercus oblongifolia ……….	
Mexican Chinkapin oak	……….	Quercus polymorpha ……….	
Mexican oak	……….	Quercus carmenensis	……….	
Mexican Royal oak	……….	Quercus germana ……….	
Mohr oak	……….	Quercus mohriana	……….	
Mongolian oak	……….	Quercus mongolica	……….	
Mongolian oak	……….	Quercus mongolica ……….	
Moru oak	………. Quercus dilatata ……….	
Moulton's oak	……….	Quercus X moultonensis ………. 
Muller oak	……….	Quercus cornelius-mulleri	……….	
Munz's oak	……….	Quercus X munzii ………. 
Myrtle oak	……….	Quercus myrtifolia	……….	
Ness's oak	……….	Quercus X nessiana ………. 
Netleaf oak	……….	Quercus rugosa	……….	
Netleaf white oak	……….	Quercus polymorpha	……….	
Northern Pin oak	……….	Quercus ellipsoidalis	……….	
Northern Red oak	……….	Quercus rubra	……….	
Nuttall oak	……….	Quercus texana	……….	Quercus nuttallii
oddleaf oak	……….	Quercus X heterophylla ………. 
Oglethorpe oak	……….	Quercus oglethorpensis ……….	
Oracle oak	……….	Quercus ×moreha Kellogg	……….	
oracle oak	……….	Quercus X moreha ………. 
Oregon White oak	……….	Quercus garryana	……….	
organ oak	……….	Quercus X organensis ………. 
Oriental White oak	……….	Quercus aliena ……….	
Overcup oak	……….	Quercus Iyrata	……….	Highbeam oak
Palmer oak	……….	Quercus palmeri	……….	
Persian oak	……….	Quercus macranthera ……….	
Pin oak	……….	Quercus palustris	……….	
Plateau oak	……….	Quercus fusiformis	……….	Escarpment live oak, Texas live oak
Portugese oak	……….	Quercus faginea ……….	
Post oak	……….	Quercus stellata	……….	
Pungent oak	……….	Quercus pungens	……….	Sandpaper oak, Vasey oak
Pyrenees oak	……….	Quercus pyrenaica ……….	
Rehder's oak	……….	Quercus X rehderi ………. 
Rex oak	……….	Quercus rex ……….	
Ring-cup oak	……….	Quercus glauca	……….	
riparian oak	……….	Quercus X riparia ………. 
Robbins' oak	……….	Quercus X robbinsii ………. 
Robust oak	……….	Quercus robusta	……….	
Rolfs' oak	……….	Quercus X rolfsii ………. 
Rudkin's oak	……….	Quercus X rudkinii ………. 
Running oak	……….	Quercus pumila	……….	

Ooops! They won't all fit.


----------



## pdqdl (Sep 14, 2010)

Only a few more to go!

Sand Live oak	……….	Quercus geminata	……….	
sand post oak	……….	Quercus margarettae	……….	Runner oak
Sandhill oak	……….	Quercus inopina	……….	
Sandpaper oak	……….	Quercus vaseyana	……….	
Santa Cruz Island oak	……….	Quercus parvula- ……….	
Sargent's oak	……….	Quercus X sargentii ………. 
Saul's oak	……….	Quercus X saulii ………. 
Sawtooth oak	……….	Quercus acutissima	……….	
Scarlet oak	……….	Quercus coccinea	……….	
Scrub oak	……….	Quercus berberidifolia	……….	
Shingle oak	……….	Quercus imbricaria	……….	
Shumard's oak	……….	Quercus shumardii	……….	
Silverleaf oak	……….	Quercus hypoleucoides	……….	
Small's oak	……….	Quercus X smallii ………. 
Sonoran oak	……….	Quercus viminea	……….	
Sonoran Scrub oak	……….	Quercus turbinella	……….	
Southern Red oak	……….	Quercus falcata
Sterret's oak	……….	Quercus X sterretii	
Swamp Chestnut oak	……….	Quercus michauxii	……….	
Swamp White oak	……….	Quercus bicolor	……….	
Sweet Acorn oak	……….	Quercus x deamii ……….	
Texas Red oak	……….	Quercus texana	……….	
Tharp's oak	……….	Quercus X tharpii ………. 
Totten's oak	……….	Quercus X tottenii ………. 
Toumey oak	……….	Quercus toumeyi	……….	
Towne's oak	……….	Quercus X townei	………. 
tridentata oak	……….	Quercus X tridentata ………. 
Tucker oak	……….	Quercus john-tuckeri	……….	
Turbinella oak	……….	Quercus turbinella ……….	
Turkey oak	……….	Quercus laevis	……….	
Turner oak	……….	Quercus turneri ……….	
Ubame oak	……….	Quercus phillyroides ……….	
Valley oak	……….	Quercus lobata	……….	
Vallonea oak	……….	Quercus macrolepis	……….	
Wagner's oak	……….	Quercus X wagneri	………. 
Walter's oak	……….	Quercus X walteriana	………. 
Water oak	……….	Quercus nigra	……….	
wavyleaf oak	……….	Quercus X pauciloba ………. 
White oak	……….	Quercus alba	……….	
Willdenow's oak	……….	Quercus X willdenowiana	………. 
Willow oak	……….	Quercus phellos	……….	
xiao ye li	……….	Quercus chenii	……….	


These poor trees don't seem to even have a common name, yet some botanist/taxonomist gave them an official taxonomic name. I think these are all cross-breeds.

Quercus ×mutabilis
Quercus X acutidens Torr. 
Quercus X bimundorum 
Quercus X caduca
Quercus X cravenensis
Quercus X demareei
Quercus X exacta
Quercus X filialis
Quercus X humidicola
Quercus X incomita
Quercus X inconstans
Quercus X introgressa
Quercus X leana 
Quercus X ludoviciana 
Quercus X megaleia 
Quercus X mutabilis 
Quercus X neopalmeri 
Quercus X neotharpii 
Quercus X oviedoensis 
Quercus X palaeolithicola 
Quercus X podophylla 
Quercus X pseudomargarettiae
Quercus X runcinata 
Quercus X schochiana
Quercus X schuettei
Quercus X stelloides
Quercus X sterilis 
Quercus X subconvexa 
Quercus X subfalcata
Quercus X subintegra
Quercus X substellata 
Quercus X vaga 
Quercus X venulosa


----------



## pdqdl (Sep 26, 2011)

It's been a year, and I thought I would wake this thread up. Does anybody know of an oak that is not on this list?

After a quick review, *I found 6 obvious mistakes in my last list. Can you find them?*


----------



## pdqdl (Sep 26, 2011)

I worked the list over, sorting by specie/variety, and eliminated some duplications. _They were hard to find!_ Where the same tree existed with the same genus name, I deleted one line and added the common name as an alias.

The current count is 249. 

Here is the list, sorted by specie and/or variety: 
. . . . . Common name. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Scientific name. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Alias
1. . . . . Mapleleaf oak. . . . . .. . . . . . . .Quercus acerifolia
2. . . . .Japanese Evergreen oak. . . . . .Quercus acuta
3. . . . .No common name!. . . . . .. . . . Quercus X acutidens Torr
4. . . . . Sawtooth oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . .Quercus acutissima
5. . . . . California Live oak. . . . . . . . . . .Quercus agrifolia
6. . . . . Ajo Mountain scrub oak. . . . . . .Quercus ajoensis
7. . . . . White oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus alba
8. . . . . Crimson Spire oak. . . . . . . . . . Quercus alba 'Crimson Spire' 
9. . . . . Oriental White oak. . . . . . . . . . Quercus aliena 
10. . . . .Golden oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus alnifolia
11. . . . .Alvord oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus x alvordiana
12. . . . .Arizona White oak. . . . . . . . . . Quercus arizonica
13. . . . .Arkansas oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . .Quercus arkansana
14. . . . .Ash's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X ashei
15. . . . .Atlantic oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .Quercus X atlantica
16. . . . .Aucheri oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .Quercus aucheri
17. . . . .Bastard White oak. . . . . . . . . .Quercus austrina
18. . . . .Beadle's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X beadlei
19. . . . .Beaumont's oak. . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X beaumontiana
20. . . . .Bebb's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. Quercus X bebbiana 
21. . . . .Becky's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .Quercus X beckyae
22. . . . .Bender oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X benderi
23. . . . .Scrub oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus berberidifolia
24. . . . .Bernard's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . .Quercus X bernardiensis
25. . . . .Swamp White oak. . . . . . . . . . Quercus bicolor
26. . . . .No common name!. . . . . . . . . . Quercus X bimundorum
27. . . . .Bluffton's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X blufftonensis
28. . . . .Boynton sand post oak. . . . . . . Quercus boyntonii
29. . . . .Brandtii oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus brandtii 
30. . . . .Brant's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus brantii
31. . . . .Britton's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X brittonii
32. . . . .Buckley oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus buckleyi
33. . . . .Burnet's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X burnetensis
34. . . . .Bush's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X bushii
35. . . . .Byars' oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X byarsii
36. . . . .No common name!. . . . . . . . . . Quercus X caduca
37. . . . .Caesar oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X caesariensis 
38. . . . .Algerian oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus canariensis
39. . . . .Canbyi oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus canbyi 
40. . . . .cape oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .Quercus X capesii
41. . . . .Carmen oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .Quercus carmenensis .. . . . . . . Mexican oak
42. . . . .Chestnut Leaved oak. . . . . . . . . Quercus castaneifolia 
43. . . . .Cedros Island oak. . . . . . . . . . . Quercus cedrosensis
44. . . . .European Turkey oak. . . . . . . . . Quercus cerris
45. . . . . Chapman oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . .Quercus chapmanii
46. . . . . xiao ye li. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus chenii
47. . . . . Chihuahuan oak. . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus chihuahuensis
48. . . . . Canyon Live oak. . . . . . . . . . . .Quercus chrysolepis
49. . . . . Kermes oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus coccifera 
50. . . . . Scarlet oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus coccinea
51. . . . . Cocks' oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X cocksii
52. . . . . column oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X columnaris
53. . . . . Compton's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . .Quercus X comptoniae
54. . . . . Muller oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus cornelius-mulleri
55. . . . . Crassifolia oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus crassifolia 
56. . . . . No common name!. . . . . . . . . . Quercus X cravenensis
57. . . . . Dalechampii oak. . . . . . . . . . . Quercus dalechampii 
58. . . . . Sweet Acorn oak. . . . . . . . . . . Quercus x deamii
59. . . . . No common name!. . . . . . . . . . Quercus X demareei
60. . . . . Daimyo oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus dentata
61. . . . . Davis Mountain oak. . . . . . Quercus depressipes. . . . . . . . Mexican dwarf oak
62. . . . . Moru oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .Quercus dilatata 
63. . . . . Discreet oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus x discreta
64. . . . . manylobed oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X diversiloba
65. . . . . Blue oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .Quercus douglasii
66. . . . . Coastal Sage oak. . . . . . . . . . . Quercus dumosa
67. . . . . Dunn oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus dunnii 
68. . . . . Durand oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus durandii
69. . . . . Leather oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus durata
70. . . . . Northern Pin oak. . . . . . . . . . . Quercus ellipsoidalis
71. . . . . Emory oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus emoryi 
72. . . . . Engelmann oak. . . . . . . . . . . .. Quercus engelmannii 
73. . . . . Engler oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus engleri 
74. . . . . Epling's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X eplingii
75. . . . . No common name!. . . . . . . . . . Quercus X exacta
76. . . . . Fabri oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus fabri 
77. . . . . Portugese oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus faginea
78. . . . . Southern Red oak. . . . . . . . . . . Quercus falcata
79. . . . . Faxon's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X faxonii
80. . . . . Fernald's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .Quercus X fernaldii
81. . . . . Fernow's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .Quercus X fernowii
82. . . . . No common name!. . . . . . . . . . Quercus X filialis
83. . . . . Fontana oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X fontana 
84. . . . . Italian oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .Quercus frainetto
85. . . . . Hungarian oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . .Quercus frainetto 
86. . . . . Plateau oak. . . . . . . . .. Quercus fusiformis. Escarpment live oak, Texas live oak
87. . . . . Gambel oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus gambelii 
88. . . . . Gander oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X ganderi
89. . . . . Garland oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X garlandensis
90. . . . . Garry oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .Quercus garryana . . .. . . . Oregon White oak
91. . . . . Gemelliflora oak. . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus gemelliflora 
92. . . . . Sand Live oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . .Quercus geminata
93. . . . . Georgia oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus georgiana
94. . . . . Mexican Royal oak. . . . . . . . . . Quercus germana 
95. . . . . Gifford's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X giffordii 
96. . . . . Gilva oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus gilva
97. . . . . Konara oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus glandulifera
98. . . . . Ring-cup oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus glauca
99. . . . . Chisos oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus graciliformis


----------



## NCTREE (Sep 26, 2011)

*Ash*

Eastern North America Fraxinus americana L. – White Ash

Fraxinus caroliniana Mill. – Carolina Ash
Fraxinus nigra Marshall – Black Ash
Fraxinus pennsylvanica Marshall Green Ash
Fraxinus profunda (Bush) Bush – Pumpkin Ash
Fraxinus quadrangulata Michx. – Blue Ash

Western and southwestern North America Fraxinus anomala Torr. ex S.Watson – Singleleaf Ash

Fraxinus berlandieriana DC. – Mexican Ash
Fraxinus cuspidata Torr. – Fragrant Ash
Fraxinus dipetala Hook. & Arn. – California Ash or Two-petal Ash
Fraxinus dubia
Fraxinus gooddingii – Goodding's Ash
Fraxinus greggii A.Gray – Gregg's Ash
Fraxinus latifolia Benth. – Oregon Ash
Fraxinus lowellii – Lowell Ash
Fraxinus papillosa Lingelsh. – Chihuahua Ash
Fraxinus purpusii
Fraxinus rufescens
Fraxinus texensis (A.Gray) Sarg. – Texas Ash
Fraxinus uhdei (Wenz.) Lingelsh. – Shamel Ash or Tropical Ash
Fraxinus velutina Torr. – Velvet Ash

Western Palearctic (Europe, north Africa and southwest Asia) Fraxinus angustifolia Vahl – Narrow-leafed Ash Fraxinus angustifolia subsp. oxycarpa – Caucasian Ash

Fraxinus dimorpha
Fraxinus excelsior L. – European Ash
Fraxinus holotricha Koehne
Fraxinus ornus L. – Manna Ash or Flowering Ash
Fraxinus syriaca
Fraxinus pallisiae Wilmott – Pallis' Ash

Eastern Palearctic (central and east Asia) Fraxinus apertisquamifera

Fraxinus baroniana
Fraxinus bungeana DC. – Bunge's Ash
Fraxinus chinensis Roxb. – Chinese Ash or Korean Ash
Fraxinus chiisanensis
Fraxinus floribunda Wall. – Himalayan Manna Ash
Fraxinus griffithiiC.B.Clarke – Griffith's Ash
Fraxinus hubeiensis
Fraxinus japonica – Japanese Ash
Fraxinus lanuginosa
Fraxinus longicuspis
Fraxinus malacophylla
Fraxinus mandschurica Rupr. – Manchurian Ash
Fraxinus mariesii – Maries' Ash
Fraxinus micrantha Lingelsh.
Fraxinus paxiana Lingelsh.
Fraxinus platypoda
Fraxinus raibocarpa Regel
Fraxinus sieboldiana Blume – Japanese Flowering Ash
Fraxinus spaethiana Lingelsh. – Späth's Ash
Fraxinus trifoliata
Fraxinus xanthoxyloides (G.Don) Wall. ex DC. – Afghan Ash[4][5]


----------



## audible fart (Sep 26, 2011)

Scarlet Oak is really cool. I'm an oak fan like most are, but i really lucked out last winter and stumbled on a lot of it. I kept sawing and loading until my leaf springs were upside down, then repeated. You'll never guess what color shows through when you nick the bark.


----------



## NCTREE (Sep 26, 2011)

audible fart said:


> Scarlet Oak is really cool. I'm an oak fan like most are, but i really lucked out last winter and stumbled on a lot of it. I kept sawing and loading until my leaf springs were upside down, then repeated. You'll never guess what color shows through when you nick the bark.


 
pink?

My old dendro teacher taught us that scarlet oak keeps its leaves longer than other oak in the fall.


----------



## pdqdl (Sep 26, 2011)

. . . . . Common name. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Scientific name. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Alias
100. . . . . Largeleaf oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X grandidentata
101. . . . . Chisos Red oak . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus gravesii
102. . . . . Gray oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus grisea
103. . . . . Guadalupe oak.. . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X guadalupensis 
104. . . . . Harbison's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X harbisonii
105. . . . . Hastings' oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X hastingsii
106. Havard oak. . .. Quercus havardii. . . . Sand shinnery oak, sand shinoak, shinnery oak
107. . . . . Hawkins' oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X hawkinsiae
108. . . . . Darlington oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus hemisphaerica
109. . . . . oddleaf oak. . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X heterophylla . .. . . . . . . Bartram's oak
110. . . . . Hinckley oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus hinckleyi
111. . . . . Hispanic oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus x hispanica 
112. . . . . Howell's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X howellii
113. . . . . No common name!. . . . . . . . . . Quercus X humidicola
114. . . . . Silverleaf oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus hypoleucoides
115. . . . . Holly oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus ilex
116. . . . . Bear oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus ilicifolia
117. . . . . Shingle oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus imbricaria
118. . . . . Bluejack oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus incana
119. . . . . No common name!. . . . . . . . . . Quercus X incomita
120. . . . . No common name!. . . . . . . . . . Quercus X inconstans
121. . . . . Aleppo oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus infectoria
122. . . . . Sandhill oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus inopina
123. . . . . Dwarf oak. . . . . . . . . . . . .. . . Quercus intricata. . . . . . . . coahuila scrub oak
124. . . . . No common name!. . . . . . . . . . Quercus X introgressa
125. . . . . Overcup oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus Iyrata. . . . . Highbeam oak
126. . . . . jack oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . Quercus X jackiana
127. . . . . Tucker oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus john-tuckeri
128. . . . . Jolon's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X jolonensis 
129. . . . . Jorr's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus jorrii 
130. . . . . California Black oak. . . . . . . . . Quercus kelloggii
131. . . . . Lacey oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus laceyi
132. . . . . Turkey oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus laevis
133. . . . . Lamellosa oak. . . . . . . . . . . . .Quercus lamellosa
134. . . . . Lanata oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus lanata 
135. . . . . Laurel oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus laurifolia
136. . . . . No common name!. . . . . . . . . Quercus X leana
137. . . . . Banj oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus leucotrichophora
138. . . . . Lebanon oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus libani 
139. . . . . Liotung oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus liotungensis . . . . Chinese White oak
140. . . . . Valley oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus lobata
141. . . . . No common name!. . . . . . . . . . Quercus X ludoviciana 
142. . . . . MacDonald oak. . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus x macdonaldii
143. . . . . MacNab's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X macnabiana
144. . . . . Persian oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .Quercus macranthera 
145. . . . . Bur oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .Quercus macrocarpa
146. . . . . Burgambel oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus macrocarpa x gambelii 
147. . . . . Burlive oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus macrocarpa x turbinella 
148. . . . . Vallonea oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus macrolepis
149. . . . . sand post oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus margarettae . . . . . . . . Runner oak
150. . . . . Blackjack oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus marilandica
151. . . . . No common name!. . . . . . . . . . .Quercus X megaleia
152. . . . . Mellichamp's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X mellichampii 
153. . . . . Swamp Chestnut oak. . . . . . . . . . Quercus michauxii
154. . . . . Dwarf Live oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus minima
155. . . . . Mohr oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus mohriana
156. . . . . Mongolian oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus mongolica
157. . . . . oracle oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X moreha 
158. . . . . Moulton's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X moultonensis 
159. . . . . Chinkapin oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus muehlenbergii
160. . . . . Munz's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X munzii 
161. . . . . No common name. . . . . . . . . . Quercus x mutabilis
162. . . . . Chinese Evergreen oak. . . . . . . .Quercus myrsinifolia
163. . . . . Myrtle oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus myrtifolia
164. . . . . No common name!. . . . . . . . . . Quercus X neopalmeri
165. . . . . No common name!. . . . . . . . . . Quercus X neotharpii
166. . . . . Ness's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X nessiana
167. . . . . Water oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus nigra 
168. . . . . Mexican Blue oak. . . . . . . . . . Quercus oblongifolia 
169. . . . . Oglethorpe oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus oglethorpensis 
170. . . . . organ oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X organensis 
171. . . . . No common name!. . . . . . . . . . Quercus X oviedoensis
172. . . . . Channel Island Scrub oak. . . . . Quercus pacifica
173. . . . . Cherrybark oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus pagoda
174. . . . . No common name!. . . . . . . . . . Quercus X palaeolithicola
175. . . . . Palmer oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus palmeri
176. . . . . Pin oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .Quercus palustris
177. . . . . Coast oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus parvula. . . . . Santa Cruz Island oak
178. . . . . wavyleaf oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X pauciloba
179. . . . . Durmast oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus petraea
180. . . . . Willow oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus phellos
181. . . . . Ubame oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus phillyroides
182. . . . . No common name!. . . . . . . . . . Quercus X podophylla
183. . . . . Netleaf white oak. . . . . .. . . Quercus polymorpha. . . . . Mexican Chinkapin oak
184. . . . . Armenian oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus pontica
185. . . . . Dwarf Chinkapin oak. . . . . . . . . . Quercus prinoides. . . . . Chisos oak
186. . . . . Chestnut oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus prinus
187. . . . . FALSE Sand Post oak. . . . . . . Quercus x pseudomargaretta
188. . . . . Downy oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus pubescens
189. . . . . Running oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus pumila
190. . . . . Pungent oak. . . . . . .. . . . . Quercus pungens. . . . . Sandpaper oak, Vasey oak
191. . . . . Pyrenees oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus pyrenaica
192. . . . . Rehder's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X rehderi 
193. . . . . Rex oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus rex 
194. . . . . Loquat oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus rhysophylla 
195. . . . . riparian oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X riparia
196. . . . . Robbins' oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X robbinsii
197. . . . . English oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus robur 
198. . . . . Robust oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus robusta
199. . . . . Rolfs' oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X rolfsii


----------



## pdqdl (Sep 26, 2011)

. . . . . Common name. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Scientific name. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Alias
200. . . . . Northern Red oak. . . . . . . . . . Quercus rubra
201. . . . . Rudkin's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X rudkinii 
202. . . . . Netleaf oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus rugosa
203. . . . . No common name!. . . . . . . . . . Quercus X runcinata 
204. . . . . Deer oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus sadleriana
205. . . . . Sargent's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X sargentii
206. . . . . Saul's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X saulii
207. . . . . No common name!. . . . . . . . . . Quercus X schochiana
208. . . . . No common name!. . . . . . . . . . Quercus X schuettei
209. . . . . Kharshu oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus semicarpifolia
210. . . . . Eggleston's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . .Quercus X shirlingii
211. . . . . Shumard's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . .Quercus shumardii
212. . . . . Bottomland post oak. . . . . . . . . Quercus similis
213. . . . . Bastard oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus sinuata. . . . . wavyleaf shinoak
214. . . . . Small's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X smallii
215. . . . . Post oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus stellata
216. . . . . No common name!. . . . . . . . . . Quercus X stelloides
217. . . . . No common name!. . . . . . . . . . Quercus X sterilis
218. . . . . Sterret's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X sterretii
219. . . . . No common name!. . . . . . . . . . Quercus X subconvexa
220. . . . . Cork oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus suber
221. . . . . No common name!. . . . . . . . . . Quercus X subfalcata
222. . . . . No common name!. . . . . . . . . . Quercus X subintegra
223. . . . . No common name!. . . . . . . . . . Quercus X substellata
224. . . . . Lateleaf oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus tardifolia
225. . . . . Nuttall oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus texana. . .. . . . . . . . Quercus nuttallii
226. . . . . Texas Red oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus texana
227. . . . . Tharp's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X tharpii 
228. . . . . Island Live oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus tomentella
229. . . . . Totten's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X tottenii
230. . . . . Toumey oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus toumeyi
231. . . . . Towne's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X townei
232. . . . . tridentata oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X tridentata 
233. . . . . Macedonian oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus trojana 
234. . . . . Sonoran Scrub oak. . . . . . . . . . Quercus turbinella
235. . . . . Turbinella oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus turbinella
236. . . . . Turner oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus turneri 
237. . . . . Huckleberry oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus vacciniifolia
238. . . . . No common name!. . . . . . . . . . Quercus X vaga
239. . . . . Chinese Cork oak. . . . . . . . . . Quercus variabilis
240. . . . . Sandpaper oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus vaseyana
241. . . . . Black oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus velutina
242. . . . . No common name!. . . . . . . . . . Quercus X venulosa
243. . . . . Sonoran oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus viminea
244. . . . . Live oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus virginiana
245. . . . . Wagner's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X wagneri
246. . . . . Walter's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X walteriana
247. . . . . Cambridge oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus warburgii
248. . . . . Willdenow's oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus X willdenowiana
249. . . . . Interior Live oak. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Quercus wislizeni


_Somebody should do this for maple trees!_


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, somebody with alot of time on their hands
Jeff


----------



## pdqdl (Sep 28, 2011)

*Make that only 248 species...maybe!*

I found another duplication, then discovered that it was part of a scientific renaming, then found the renamed version already on my list, except that it wasn't quite the same name.

Soo... I don't know. Maybe still 249 different oaks.

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Species: Q. texana
Binomial name
Quercus texana
Buckley

Quercus texana, commonly known as Nuttall's Oak[1] [2] [3] [4], is a fast growing large deciduous Oak tree native to North America from the lower Mississippi river valley from SE Missouri to Southern Louisiana and SE Texas and East through Mississippi to Central Alabama. It has sharp pointed leaves somewhat similar to the Georgia Oak (Quercus georgiana) and Pin Oak (Quercus palustris). It is fast growing and usually has nice red fall colors, much more reliably so than the more popular Pin Oak. It is still relatively obscure in the horticultural industry but is slowly gaining popularity due to its fast growth rate, ease of transplanting, good fall colors and ability to grow in wet soils. Its previous scientific name was Quercus nuttallii, but it is now known as Quercus texana; this has created much confusion with Texas Red Oak which was known as Quercus texana but is now known as Quercus buckleyi.[5]


----------



## imagineero (Sep 28, 2011)

started my first english oak take down today, going back to finish it off tomorrow. We don't get so many oaks in australia, and of those most are english oaks. Pretty nice to work it - a spreading tree for sure, but good predictable spiking and great holding wood makes for a straightforward take down. I hope it makes good firewood because I'm keeping a truckload to season up for next winter. I'd read that oak is quite good as firewood, not sure about english oak though.

Our eucalypts sure can get confusing. I can't even say for sure how many varieties there are, but at least 700, maybe a couple thousand. A lot of them look very similar and you have to get out magnification to make an ID. To make matters worse they keep renaming them and assigning them to different families. Of course, not everyone is up to date, so then each tree ends up with 6 or 7 names sometimes, a few common names, a superceded latin name and a current one :msp_confused:

Shaun


----------



## pdqdl (Sep 28, 2011)

Shaun, you could always start a "How many Eucs are there" thread. Then Jeff can pitch in, 'cause I'm sure he knows at least 1/2 of them.

I am woefully ignorant about them. They don't grow here at all.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 28, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> Shaun, you could always start a "How many Eucs are there" thread. Then Jeff can pitch in, 'cause I'm sure he knows at least 1/2 of them.
> 
> I am woefully ignorant about them. They don't grow here at all.


 
You are pretty funny, 
Jeff


----------



## pdqdl (Sep 28, 2011)

I will bet that you can identify infinitely more eucalyptus trees than I can. 

I cannot name any at all, and you seem to pop up pretty frequently with the correct answer for those West Coast "tree ID please" problems.


----------



## stihl.logger (Sep 29, 2011)

and here i thought the only types of oak were pallet, grade, prime, and veneer. silly simple minded logger......


----------



## imagineero (Sep 30, 2011)

Took down that english oak yesterday and it was a pretty nice tree to work in. Holding wood was pretty predictable, easy to spike as well. Ended up being about 25 cubic metres of chip in it plus about 7 tonnes of firewood, I'll be interested to see hot it burns in a couple years. 

Have to go back and grind the stump next week. Ended up being about 5' at the stump with flair. Oak seems pretty hard to cut so I'm guessing it will be a ##### to grind, and we can only get a 20hp into the site so I'm thinking a full day there.

Shaun


----------



## pdqdl (Sep 30, 2011)

My little rayco with a 25hp engine (one cylinder is very weak) and moderately dull teeth would be done in 3 hours or less. Oak stumps grind pretty well, not nearly as tough as some pine stumps.

Wood is harder, but the stumps grind a little easier? That doesn't make sense, does it? I have no explanations.


----------



## imagineero (Oct 1, 2011)

I'll let you know how I go... the access isn't brilliant or otherwise I'd sub it out to someone with a bigger machine. I know what you mean about some harder trees grinding easier though, I think it's the way the grain interlocks? Some wood is really hard, but it kind of chips with the grinder as long as the teeth are sharp. Some trees though, they're sort of springy.... more like they tear/rip than chip. Tough going on a smaller machine!

Shaun


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 2, 2011)

I think it may be easier to grind oak than pine because the pine flexes more under each impact by the dull (relative to a chainsaw tooth) grinder teeth. This results in energy absorption over a larger area rather than destructive shredding at each impact point, as occurs with the stiffer oak stump. Pines always look fuzzy and soft when I grind them; that looks like a big shock absorber.

Just my guess...


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 2, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> I think it may be easier to grind oak than pine because the pine flexes more under each impact by the dull (relative to a chainsaw tooth) grinder teeth. This results in energy absorption over a larger area rather than destructive shredding at each impact point, as occurs with the stiffer oak stump. Pines always look fuzzy and soft when I grind them; that looks like a big shock absorber.
> 
> Just my guess...


 
Really? You mean different species grind different? Wow! 
Jeff


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 3, 2011)

Nope. Didn't mean that at all. I generally try to avoid explaining the obvious; instead, I work on the "harder to understand" concepts. _Perhaps you overlooked that because you were looking no further than the obvious?_

I was trying to explain why a hardwood like oak seems to require less horsepower than a softwood like pine. I left unstated the commonly understood observation that oak is harder to cut with a chainsaw than pine. 

_You shouldn't toss cheap shots at me; you know I will throw it back at you._


----------



## pdqdl (May 3, 2017)

Bump!

I came across a reference to the Maple-leaf oak (Quercus acerifolia) today; it seems that they are an endangered species. Only around 600 left in the world.

Here is a link to my list, should anyone care to use it or perhaps improve it.
​


----------



## rarefish383 (May 3, 2017)

I liked that Maple Leaved Oak. Kind of like a Rattle Headed Copper Moccasin. Any body list a Dead Oak, Joe.


----------



## pdqdl (May 3, 2017)

It is a rain day, and I am playing on the computer.

I found a list of endangered and rare oaks that I am adding to my list. Not sure how many more will be on the list. Wikipedia says that there are around 600 species, but I don't think anyone has actually made a list and counted them. My list is considerably short if Wikipedia is correct.

EDIT: I found a huge list of _Quercus _species. Plant Search
They listed 1620 species! _This may take me a while to compile.

_
Also: http://oaknames.org/search/goodnames.asp
They list 1567 accepted names, but this list seems to include all the named variety of each species. I wasn't trying to capture all the varieties.


----------



## Marine5068 (May 8, 2017)

pdqdl said:


> Granted, there are more varieties than probably any of us can name off the top of our head. But how many do you know by name?
> 
> I came across this list today, and I was amazed. Most of these 107 different oak trees I have never heard of.
> 
> ...


I am same and can only identify a handful or two. Good luck identifying them all. There are over 600 species of Oaks.


----------

